# Can't stream one channel (antenna or cable WEDU HD)



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

I recently got a TiVo Stream and it is working fine for in-house and out-of-house streaming except for one channel (WEDU, PBS Tampa, FL).

I have a Roamio with cable (Verizon FIOS) and a Premiere using antenna and I have the same problem when I try and stream shows from WEDU (503 FIOS OR 3.1 antenna). I get audio but only occasional video (usually about 1 sec) or just a still picture. I know the antenna channel is NOT MPEG-4 so I am guessing it has to do with the actual format that WEDU is broadcasting. The video plays fine on either TiVo and I watch a lot of shows on this channel without any problems.

I worked with TiVO support but they did not have any ideas. I offered to upload a sample video for them to test with but I was told TiVo did not have any way of doing this.

I was able to stream the SD version (3 FIOS) or one of the other subchannels (3.4 on antenna) without any problems.

I have not tested all my channels yet but I did not have problems with any of the other HD channels I tried to stream. I have the 25/25 Mbs plan with Verizon.

Any ideas on what I can check ? Is anyone else in the Tampa area having this problem ?


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been having issues with my local PBS - KERA 13.1 (HD) myself. I'm OTA two Premieres with lifetime. I can't reliable stream even on my home wifi. A few programs occasionally work. The secondary PBS 13.2 (SD) streams without incident so far.


----------

